# Airlift Northwest - Fatal accident



## Jon (Oct 2, 2005)

Just got this CONCERN Bulletin:

DATE	
	09/29/2005 2115 PST

PROGRAM	
	Airlift Northwest

VENDOR	
	CJ Systems Aviation Group

ADDRESS	
	6987 Perimeter Rd. S., Suite 110
	Seattle, WA 98108

WEATHER	
	Marginal VFR

AIRCRAFT_TYPE	
	Agusta A109/Mark II 

TAIL#	
	N655GS

INJURIES	
	Stephen M. Smith, Pilot - fatal
	Lois Susuki, Flight Nurse - fatal
	Erin Reed, Flight Nurse - fatal


DESCRIPTION	
	At approximately 2115 the Airlift 4 aircraft crashed into the waters
	of Puget Sound near Edmonds, Washington. All aboard the aircraft
	perished.      

SOURCE	
	Deb Sampson, RN, BSN - Chief Flight Nurse

VIA	
	David Kearns, CONCERN Coordinator
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=

The CONCERN network shares verified information to alert medical
transport programs when an accident / incident has occurred.
Please share the above information with your program staff. If
you have further questions, please contact the CONCERN Coordinator,
David Kearns at 800 525 3712 or email: coordinator@concern-network.org.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 2, 2005)

Was it a medical flight?


----------



## Jon (Oct 2, 2005)

Don't know.

My worry is that  CJ aviation operates a 109 or 2 locally.

Jon


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 2, 2005)

Was it a Helo?


----------



## Jon (Oct 2, 2005)

Yes.

Agusta 109 Power.

CJ Corprate

Pennstar - The Second ship (streamlined) is an A109 Power

Jon


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 2, 2005)

Looks like LifeLion...

What caused the crash?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 3, 2005)

Yes it was a medical flight...they had just lifted off from the hospital after dropping off their patient and were returning to their base when they crashed in Puget Sound.


----------



## Jon (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Oct 2 2005, 08:44 PM
> * What caused the crash? *


 Don't know.

They are all dead, so they can't tell us.

The NTSB report will be out in a year or three.


As for Life Lion.... Penn State flies Daluphines - almost double the size of the Agusta 109 or Sikorsky S76. The Daluphine is a 10 million craft, as opposed to 2-3 million for a BK117 or S76.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Oct 3 2005, 08:41 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Oct 3 2005, 08:41 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-TTLWHKR_@Oct 2 2005, 08:44 PM
> * What caused the crash? *


Don't know.

They are all dead, so they can't tell us.

The NTSB report will be out in a year or three.


As for Life Lion.... Penn State flies Daluphines - almost double the size of the Agusta 109 or Sikorsky S76. The Daluphine is a 10 million craft, as opposed to 2-3 million for a BK117 or S76. [/b][/quote]
 IDK what kind they are... I just said it looks like one.


----------



## Jon (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Oct 3 2005, 01:44 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Oct 3 2005, 01:44 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IDK what kind they are... I just said it looks like one. [/b][/quote]
 The "Mini-me"


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 3, 2005)

Do they have "black boxes" like airplanes?


----------



## medic03 (Oct 3, 2005)

Uggg, don't like to hear about heli crashes.  We work out of two MD 902's and two A.Star's.  I feel for their families......


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 3, 2005)

Better snow me before ya put me in one of those...

Take me to the funeral home, I don't wanna fly...

Hey, I should have that tatooed on my chest!


----------

